# do female dogs bark more than male dogs?



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

In your experience, do female dogs bark more often than male dogs? I'm not talking about when someone comes to the door either or other times when it would be natural and normal for a dog to bark. I'm talking about what appears to be barking just to bark, barking at the wind, barking just because you're outside ... etc ...

At our house seems we always wind up with a female who barks ... and barks ... and barks .... Riley's not barking but she is! It's sooooooo annoying!

This has been my experience with female dogs, what's yours?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

our last set of of family dogs were male and female. male barked more... to the point of being a nuisance.

for the last decade its mostly been me and Gia... who doesn't bark 'at all'. (she can bark tho because she does it on command or if you're taking too long to throw her ball)

currently, between Gia and Tilden... Gia continues not to bark and Tilden barks under normal circumstances (weird sound, knock at the door, in the truck, etc)

even tho he barks more than Gia... i'm still pretty spoiled. i literally live in peace.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

Perle is the barker in the family, and that has been about 4 times in the last almost 2 years. The other 2, I don't even really know what they sound like. No barking females here!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Kayos is the most vocal dog I have ever had. She loves to bark, she loves to "sound" in the yard to see if anyone else will join her. The boys are pretty quiet.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I've had both that barked. Most like the sound of their own voice a lot.


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

My Roxie barks to the point of snapping her wee little head (kidding) Each and every time we got to answer the phone - the phone rings a phone rings on TV- because the sky is blue- sometimes because it's raining and she hates getting her feet wet. 

It seems she barks for the sheer joy ....or the sheer love of driving me up the proverbial wall.
My males never barked unless there was someone to bark AT.


But she is barking as I write this entry - no way!


----------



## TrackingPuppy (Feb 13, 2005)

Currently we have three girls only one of which barks, at everything.







I am learning to try and curb the constant barking. Check out “Barking the sound of a language” by Turid Rugaas.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Dakota does not bark very often. I've heard her bark about 10 times, and a few of those were when my husband tried to get her to bark. She has barked in obedience class and it has startled me. I do not have a vocal dog. I'm hoping this will continue.

I never thought that the amount of barking would be gender reltated. Will be interesting to see the responses.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Morgan is a barker. Bark at people walking down the street. Bark at the neighbors just to say hi. She settles when I tell her to

Otto doesn't bark at these things - he'll bark at the neighbors dogs but not the neighbors. He also barks at people in MY house. He's a brat about being quiet, learning but still a hiney headed teenage boy.


----------



## Steffanie (Oct 1, 2005)

In my experience it's been the opposite.

Cheyenne will bark at the door, if something is around the fence, or if one of the other dogs starts barking. Otherwise she is quiet.

Sir... He barks all the time at anything and everything. When we're hiking and we stop for a while he'll bark, he'll bark if Cheyenne looks at him funny, he'll bark if he hears a noise, he'll bark before going down the stairs. He's very vocal in general, both by barks and groans, whines and other noises. It's a good thing I don't live in an apartment and the neighbors can't hear.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Cody is the barker of the house. He barks even if he thinks he hears something even though I know there is nothing there. Isa only barks when she hears or sees someone outside or if Cody started to bark at the neighbors' dogs.


----------



## bigboy (Sep 21, 2009)

my male is a talker and my female i just had her in the house for training and she just barked out of no were it was odd


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

WOOW-never thought about it but my prior female adopted GSD really NEVER barked,she never thought she was Alpha.My current male barks waay more and he can be a alpha wannabe but stops barking when I tell him to.He really doesn't bark that much but I actually I do pay attention when he does bark-he is very alert to "something different"may be just a car stopping in front of house-someone hunting/shooting ducks or crazy teens fighting at bus stop out front.Glad he does it for whatever reason.Kinda hate when he sometimes barks at the full moon that he hasn't seen through a particular bedroom window since last year and also rowfs at tailgaitors when in car.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: TrackingPuppyCheck out “Barking the sound of a language” by Turid Rugaas.


Will do, thanks!


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

I have 3 females and one male.
If they are in the kennel. Loki (male) barks more at night for the pure sake of barking. Got so bad we bought a bark collar.

Palla will bark a few times but gives up unless something is there to bark at.

When I just take them out for a pee, Lacy will always sound off and get the others wound up and Loki won't make a peep.
Larka aka Larker-Barker. Not that I mind if there was something to bark at but it's not even a real bark, it is a half-arse bark that changes pitch and tone. As if she is talking to who ever out there will listen to her. 

So all in all, Loki barks the most for no reason in the kennel.
Females bark more when loose for the sake of barking (thanks Larka)


----------



## onyxena (Oct 24, 2007)

My female Sasha very rarely barks too! She is vocal though, lots of whiney, grumbly, growly, talking sounds. Plus howling with sirens. Just an occasional yap while playing! Our boy Dash does most of the barking here. Got him a no bark collar a couple months ago. He does none of the whiny talky stuff Sasha does. Our other boy, Blitzen, just barks occasionally. Mostly just at people with dogs passing by, and squirrels.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Jesse (male) was never a barker (unless something invading backyard or coming to door) but now that he will be 2 next week he is getting much more vocal and yips at us when he wants something and doesn't stop, I am starting to curb it and make him come and lie down and don't give him what he wants (until he is quiet and does what I want first).


----------

